# 19t motors



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

What is a good 19t motor for onroad indoor carpet racing?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SMVracing said:


> What is a good 19t motor for onroad indoor carpet racing?
> Thanks for the help.


Can't go wrong with the Chameleon 2 from Trinity. They are also coming out wiht a new 19t called the Komodo Dragon that is suppose to have more rpm and torque. Not sure when a release date is.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies I will take that into consideration.


----------



## Marauder (Oct 22, 2005)

Go with the Reedy 19 spec... Install Trinity xxx lemans laydowns and align brush hoods 180 degrees with no tweaking. A little Tribo Matrix an you're good to go! Also, gear the hell out of it!!!


----------

